# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  نعم..بمقدورك ان تفعلها يا مولانا

## ماجد احمد

*في احد ليالي يناير الباردة جدا في القاهرة..والشمس افلت قبل وقت ليس بالطويل بيد أننا لم نحس بإفولها بفعل الغيوم
المكان 80 شارع أحمد الزيات...دار الإتحاد فرع القاهرة
المناسبة... نما الي مسامعنا أن البريزة (الاعانة الشهرية ) سيتم صرف شهرين منها
لمن لا يعرف شتاء القاهرة في منتصف ثمانينات القرن الماضي اقول..
مهما اجتهدت...ومهما حاولت اتقاءه...تجده قابع هنالك في اقصي نخاع العظم ولا تملك سوي الاستسلام
في طريقنا اليه ...مررنا بمحل سندوتشات فول وطعمية يطل علي البوابات الجانبية لجامعة القاهرة في بين السرايات
اعتقد والله اعلم اننا كنا ننشد ان نصطلي بالنيران المتوهجة تحت صاج الطعمية الضخم لنبدد شئ من ذلك البرد اللعين
ألتهمنا ساندوتشات الفول والطعمية علي عجل واتجهنا سيرا علي الاقدام بمحازاة سور المدينة الجامعية الي دار الاتحاد وفي راس كل واحد منا تدور اشياء واشياء...كلها متعلقة بما سنقبضه من بريزتين
تهللت اساريرنا ونحن نري الخارجين من الدار متهللين تتعالي ضحكاتهم مما يؤكد صحة خبر صرف البريزة فتهللنا ونسينا او تناسينا تعب يوم كامل في الكلية امتد الي قبيل الغروب بقليل
ودار الاتحاد لمن لا يعرف...مكان تلتقي فيه بكل ما يخطر وما لا يخطر ببالك من الزملاء ومكان جميل لاشتمام رائحة الوطن.
توجهنا مباشرة الي بائع الشاي بعد رائنا بام اعيننا احد الزملاء يعد في النقود...
كنا نمسك كاسة الشاي بكلتا يدينا ونرجو دفئها اكثر من مزاجها
وبعد احتساء الشاي توجهنا مباشرة لمكتب السكرتير المالي ووجدنا مندوب الكلية يتسامر معه وأوما لنا براسه أن ما تنشدونه معي وتوليت عنكم اجراءات الاستلام...
تسلل دفء غير معروف المنشا بمجرد تيقننا ان النقود في خلال دقائق ستكون في حرزنا والقينا التحايا لهما ببشاشة السودانيين الاصيلة ثم خرجنا يتبعنا المندوب وفي ثواني معدودة كانت اوراق جديدة من الجنيهات الجديدة تلامس اكفا مر عليها وقت ليس بالقصير قبل ان تعاود ملامس اوراق البنكنوت.
لقد بلغنا ضالتنا...واستمتعنا باحتساء كوبا من الشاي وتجاذبنا الحديث مع عدد من الزملاء وبدأت اجسادنا النحيلة تذكرنا اننا مرهقون وان كل دقيقة تمضي يزداد البرد سيما وان رزازا بدأ مؤذنا بهطول امطار لا ندري الي  أي مدي ستكون فاقترح احدنا ان نعود الي الشقة وثني اخرون ولم يجد البقية سوي التحرك كقطيع واحد وكنا وقتها في سنتنا الثانية في الجامعة
وفي طريقنا الي باب الاتحاد ونحن خروج اذ بمجموعة من طلبة الاتجاه الاسلامي متجهين الي وسط الدار وسرت همهة ان ركن نقاش حامي سينصب في دقائق معدودة
كنا بين التعب والارهاق لحصاد يوم طويل في الكلية والرغبة في سماع ولو جزء من الركن واذ بفتي صغير السن يرتدي سويتر بيجي اللون ويضع يديه علي جيوبه اتقاءا للبرد
كان الفتي غريبا عنا اجمعين وكنا نعرف كل المتحدثين تقريبا الا هذا الفتي الاسمر الصغير
وكان أن تعالي همسنا عمن هذا الغريب وتوارد لفكرنا اولا انه احد طلاب الاقاليم ولكن سرعان ما سري الخبر كالنار في الهشيم
المتحدث برلوم في حقوق القاهرة لم يمضي علي قدومه اكثر من شهر وهنا وجد الذين يودون الذهاب الي الشقة سببا في ان لا وقت لدينا للاستماع لبرلوم...بيد أن هنالك فئة اخري وكنت منهم من كانوا تنتابهم نوبة من حب الاستطلاع وبين هرجنا في ان نمكث او نرحل ...اعتلي ذلك الصغير الكرسي وبدا في ركن نقاشه ...وتلك كانت لحظات لم استطيع تجاوزها رغم تجاوز السنين

نواصل...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واصل الروعة ياماجد

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*تعالت نبرات ذلك الفتي الاسمر وسكن الجميع حوله الا من تعالي الانفاس والكل مطرق في صمت عجيب..
لم تكن كارزمة الفتي ولا اسلوب حديثه ولا وفرة مصادره تنم الا عن ثقافة متجذرة وتمرس وقدرة علي التشويق
مضي الوقت سريعا دون ان نحس ...ولم نفق الا بنزول ذلك الفتي من الكرسي وصعود اخر ممن تعودنا علي سماعهم...
حينها فقط ادركنا ان الوقت سرقنا وان التعب بلغ منا مبلغ حتي اننا فضلنا ركوب تاكسي وذلك امر نادر الحدوث...فكان ان تخيرنا بيجو كبير مخصص في نقل المسافرين بين المحافظات لاننا كنا حوالي ثمانية اشخاص
حشونا اجسادنا داخل التاكسي وتعالت صيحات الزملاء في هرجلة ما لبثت ان توحد عنوانها وهو الانطباع الغريب الذي تركه فينا البرلوم وكان ذلك احساس طغي علينا لفترة من الزمن الي ان تزاحمت عليه مشاغلنا الاكاديمية فكدنا ان ننسي
...ولمن لم يعاصر تلك الفترة..كان طلاب القصر العيني (الطب- الصيدلة- الاسنان )يقضون سنتهم الاولي في كلية العلوم في حوش الجامعة الرئيسي وفي نفي الحوش توجد كل الكليات النظرية واولها كلية الحقوق
ولما كان الحوش هو محتضننا الاكاديمي الاول...تجد معظم طلاب القصر العيني ولمدد طويلة مرتبطين بالحوش فيهرعوا الي زيارته كلما كان ذلك ممكنا
..مر وقت ليس بالقصير قبل ان نتمكن من زيارة البورد....وهو مكان تجمعنا في كلية العلوم....
وحتي تصل كلية العلوم لا بد لك ان تمر اولا بكليتي الاداب والحقوق... الذين كان لنا فيهم عدد من الاصدقاء
واثناء مرورنا بكلية الحقوق تصادف ان تواجد الطالب وقتها والصفوة المعروف عثمان الدقير...فوقفنا وتجاذبنا اطراف الحديث ولم يلبث ان مر الي حيث نقف ذلك البرلوم وكانت فرصة طيبة للسلام عليه والتعرف به
فاستقبل ترحابنا باعظم منه ثم استئذنا الي حيث نريد
نكأ سلامنا لذلك الفتي ذكري ذلك اليوم الذي اعتلي فيه الكرسي وابهرني والبقية في ليلة لا تنسي فحملنا انطباعنا الي حيث سنايرنا في كلية العلوم وكان استحوذ الحديث عن ذلك الفتي علي معظم اوقات الحديث
وسمعت همهمة من احدهم ان لستة الاتجاه الاسلامي للانتخابات ستصدر بعد غدا وربما كان مرشحا للمجلس
كان وقتها هنالك من الاوجه المعروفة والمعتاد اطلالتها في الانتخابات واستبعد كثيرون ان يكون هذا الفتي حديث العهد بالجامعة...استبعدوا ان يكون بين المترشحين..
قضينا وقتا ممتعا واجتررنا ذكريات البرلمة ثم غفلنا عائدون الي المنيل حيث نسكن
كان ما يفصل بين حوش الجامعة والمنيل كبري الجامعة..
استغلينا الاتوبيس ولم اشعر الا بصيحات الزملاء وهم في طريقهم الي بوابة النزول فافقت من سرحتي وكانت جلها عن كارمة ذلك البرلوم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لم امكث كثيرا وما هي الا ايام وكان بين يدي قائمة المترشحين وما لا انساه ابدا انها كانت تسبق القائمة اّية من سورة الكهف

(إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ وَزِدْنَاهُمْ هُدًى)  


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*صادف وصول كتيبات البرامج الانتخابية وقوائم المترشحين...صادف وصولها ليدي مساء الخميس
وبعد قضينا معظم ليلة الخميس في التسامر وكانت عادة ان يتجمع سكان عدد من الشقق في شقة واحدة يوم الخميس وتري فيها هرج ومرج..اناس يتسامرون واخرون في الكتشينة ورهط منهم في نقاش محتدم واخرون يلعبون علي احد الالات الموسيقية
وغالبا ما يرجع الطلاب الي شققهم قرب الفجر...وجزء منهم ينام في نفس الشقة وتري المراتب ملقاة علي الارض في الصالة وحتي في الغرف
أتي يوم الجمعه بطقوسه المميزة وفيها لحظات جلوس مع الذات
حينها تذكرت ما اتيت به من دار الاتحاد وبنظري في قائمة المرشحين لفت نظري اسم ذلك الفتي الذي لم يمضي علي قدومه بضعة اشهر واكتمل الامر بفوز تلك القئمة بانتخابات تلك السنة
والاغرب ان يتم اختيار ذلك البرلوم ليكون السكرتير العام للاتحاد
شخصيا اشفقت عليه من كبر المنصب ولكن كلما تذكرت تلك الكاريزما وذلك الحضور الطاغي تولد في داخلي يقين انه سيكون له ما يميزه
استلم ذلك الفتي السكرتارية العامة وبدا يدير بحنكة سناير ولا يمنعه ذلك من مواصلة الحديث في اركان النقاش وكان ان ترسخ في داخلي انه سيكون لهذا الشخص شان عظيم بغض النظر عن ما هو ذلك الشأن
وكان ذلك الفتي هو...
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*واصل ياااااااااااااااااارائع  ، ،
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قبل معرفة من هو ذلك الفتي..دعوني امضي سريعا علي سنين وان كان يعز عليا ذلك..انها سنين حفرت في التارييخ..شكلت فيها شخصيتنا وخرجنا فيها بشهادة معاركة الحياة قبل البكالوريوس.ثم مكثنا في الوطن ما شاء الله لنا ان نمكث ثم حزمنا امتعتنا ومارسنا التسفار من جديد وابتعدنا فترة من الوقت..وذكريات تلك السنين منقوشة في اعماق الذكري..ومنها انطباعات شخصية وتنبؤ لذلك الفتي...
انا لا اتناول تلك القصة علي قالب سياسي مطلقا ..ولكن فقط اسجل ذكرياتي لكم وللتاريخ ..
نعور لذاك الفتي والذي  اظن بل اجزم انه وان لم يكن وزيرا للرياضة او حتي عضوا في اتحار الكرة..الا انه وبنفس ما تنباءن له..يضع بصمته في كل ما يتعلق به..
اعتقد انكم الان عرفتم ذلك الفتي
نعم...انه
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر احمد يوسف

*اظنه جمال الوالي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ومثلما كان في بادئ امره...
رجل يصنع الاحداث ولا تصنعه الاحداث
مرت عقود ورسم الزمن علي ملامح كل منا خطوطا يقراءها هو 
وتوالت الايام كل يركض في ما كتب له
وكبقية الطيور المهاجرة تضرب بجناحيها في الفضاء وقلبها معلق بحيث ولدنا وترعرعنا ويعيش بقية اهلنا
اتابع بشغف...وابحث عن لحظات فرح اتقاسمها مع وجوه لفحتها الشمس وانهكها المسير
افرح لكل اشراقة وتؤلمني اي اهة صادرة من اصغر طفل في اقصي بقاع الوطن
كم افرحني كم الانجازات التي التصقت باسم ذلك الرجل
كنت ازور اطلال المدينة الرياضية كلما زرت الوطن واقول..أما أن لهذا الصرح ان يكتمل..فتجيبني قوائمه العارية بنفس ما اقول واكتشف انه صدي كلماتي
ارمقها في اخريات ايام الاجازة ممنيا النفس ان تكون زيارتي القادمة موافقة لافتتاح ذلك الصرح العظيم
ولكن..
يجيبني نفس الصدي...( أما أّن لذلك الصرح أن يكتمل؟)
التفت حولي ولا اجد  سوي الاطلال والسكون
وأيقن حينها ..انه صدي صوتي ليس الا وارتحل من جديد
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*جمال الوالي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*يممت وجهي غربا حيث الانجازات تولد ونراها شامخة ومبعث للفخر واين للمدينة الرياضية من ملعب مورتا..تلك الجوهرة الرائعة في جنوب كردفان وكيف ان هلال الجبال في عهده وبدعمه ترقي واصبح بين الكبار
ثم بارتحاله شمالا اعيد بعث الاندية التي كادت ان تنسي وهاهو هلال الابيض يعزف اجمل الالحان واستاد الابيض وما ادراك ما استاد الابيض كلها ارتبطت بشخص يملك الرؤية والرغبة والارادة فارتبط اسمه بالانجازات حتي كتب عنه دكتور يوسف السماني
( مولانا احمد محمد هارون والى ولاية شمال كردفان رجل هادى وبسيط ومتواضع ومحبوب من كل ابناء الولايه فهو منهم وقبل ان يتم اختياره واليا لشمال كردفان كان واليا لجنوب كردفان ووجد نفس الحب من مواطنى الولايه لانه رجل عملى ورياضى من الدرجة الاولى وقاد نهضة رياضيه فى جنوب كردفان صعد فيها بهلال كادوقلى للدورى الممتاز والتى لا زال ينافس فيها حتى اليوم وانشأ استادا جديدا فى مدينة كادوقلى يضاهى ارقى الاستادات فى السودان وحينما جاء واليا لشمال كردفان قاد نفير نهضة ولاية شمال كردفان والذى غير معالم مدينة الابيض وكان شعار النفير (مويه طريق مستشفى والنهضه خيار الشعب ) وبالرغم من ان الرياضه لم تدخل فى شعارات النفير الا انه يعلم الدور الكبير الذى تقوم به الرياضه فبدأ بالرياضه وقام باعادة تأهيل استاد الابيض الذى شيد فى بداية خمسينيات القرن الماضى ومنذ انشائه لم تمتد اليه يد الصيانه مما جعل مدينة الابيض التى كانت تنافس فى البطولات الافريقيه وفى بطولة سيكافا وتصدر للعاصمه امهر اللاعبين ونضرب مثالا بلاعب واحد فقط هو منصور بشير تنقا الذى تغنت بأسمه جماهير الرياضه لما كان يقدمه من فن رفيع وكانت اولى البشريات الرياضيه لولاية شمال كردفان هى صعود هلال التبلدى للدورى الممتاز والذى القى بظلال ايجابيه على مدينة الابيض اقتصاديا واجتماعيا واهل الابيض مشهورون بالكرم فكانت زيارات فرق الممتاز تجد الكرم خارج وداخل الاستاد الذى يتباهى به كل اهل ولاية شمال كردفان والذى اجبر الاتحاد الافريقى باعتماده ضمن الاستادات الدوليه المعترف بها ولم تتوقف جهود مولانا احمد هارون عند تأهيل الاستاد بل العمل جار فى بناء استاد جديد بجانب العديد من ملاعب كرة القدم والساحات الشعبيه لذا نتوقع ان تشهد ولاية شمال كردفان نهضة رياضيه شامله وللولايه الان فريقان ينافسان فى التأهيلى ويجدان الدعم والمؤازرة من السيد الوالى وهم فريق الفجر من الابيض ومريخ ام روابه ونتوقع صعود احدهم للممتاز ان لم يصعدوا الاثنين معا وبالامس القريب شاهدنا لوحة رائعه من استاد الابيض خلال مباراة منتخبنا الاولمبى مع نظيره الاثيوبى وكان جمهور الابيض فى الموعد يتقدمه السيد الوالى وامتلأ الاستاد وكان التشجيع حضاريا وكان السيد الوالى كلما يحرز منتخبنا هدفا يقفز فرحا وبعد هذه اللوحه التى شاهدناها فى استاد الابيض والجمهور الكبير الذى شجع المنتخب الوطنى اقترح على الاتحاد السودانى نقل كل مباريات منتخباتنا الوطنيه الى مدينة الابيض خصوصا بعد البنيه التحتيه الهائله من فنادق وملاعب واستاد دولى وجمهور راقى يساند ويؤازر فلن ينهزم اى منتخب لنا وهو يلعب بمدينة الابيض وفى الختام هى دعوة منى لكل الرياضيين الوزير الاتحادى والاعلاميين الرياضيين وفرقنا الرياضيه بإقامة مهرجان رياضى نكرم فيه مولانا احمد محمد هارون ومن لايشكر الناس لا يشكر )
ثم اتت رعايته الشخصية والتصاقه التام بصغار صقور الجديان وكن معهم وبينهم وكانت الانجازات وكنت اري روعة الاهداف وروعة الفرحة تزغرد من عيني ذلك الراعي

أنه 
مولانا أحمد هارون

أقول له...

انك نجحت في تحويل الامال الي واقع وليس لدي ادني شك ان الفريق الاولمبي الذي اتانا أمس الأول ببطاقة غالية تأهلة لدورة كل الالعاب الأفريقية

أقول له

أن لم تستطيع رعاية الذين شبوا عن الطوق وتمردوا حتي علي الاوطان

فان بمقدورك اعادة زراعة الامل في رعاية شخصية لكل المنتخبات السنية والتي تمثل الوطن
الناشئين والشباب والاولمبي

بتكرار كتابة التاريخ الذي نقراءه الان ولم يجف مداده بعد اقول

نعم..بمقدورك ان تفعلها يا مولانا
*

----------


## ابومهند

*نعم مولانا يستحق الثناء بس ما ورتنا لونه احمر ولا  احمر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*لقد أفرحني جدا تاهل منتخبنا الأولمبي...بعد أ نتزع بطاقة التأهل عنوة واقتدارا

رجع  بذاكرتي الي ايام مستر يانكو والذي معه وباهتمام بعض الحادبين علي مصلحة الوطن تم صنع فريق مرعب جندل معظم دول القارة وكاد أن يعيد امجاد سنة سبعين لولا نكسة الرياضة الجماهيرية 

كل الذي يحتاجه الوطن رمز تتوفر فيه الرغبة والارادة لاعادة كتابة امجاده واعتقد ان مولانا احمد هارون يمتلك تلك الرمزية بما اقراءه من انجازات..

لم التقي ذلك الرجل منذ ايام الدراسة ولا توجد اي وسيلة اتصال مباشرة او غير مباشرة ولم اقل الا ما علمته واياه ارجو بعد المولي عز وجل في اعادة امجاد امة كان لها الفضل في تأسيس الاتحاد الافريقي ولكنها قنعت ببطولة يتيمة قبل قرابة نصف قرن

أما عن لونية الاستاذ احمد هارون فهي شديدة الاحمرار
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  ماجد بصراحة ادهشتنا وعزبتنا
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*في بداية الأسبوع كان هناك خبر صغير في لقاء مع مولانا ذكر بان الولي لا يستطيع ترك المريخ  كما  مباراة المريخ في الأبيض هي المباراة الوحيدة التي لم يحضرها في الملعب
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*غيض الله لى ولا اول مرة حضور مباراة للمريخ خارج العاصمة ومن واقع ارتباطى  بمدينة الابيض 
وكردفان عامة اعلم مدى شعبية المريخ وجماهريته لكن تفاجئت  بان الكفة قد انقلبت لصالح الهلال 
وفى السابق كنت لا اصدق بوجود عداء  للمريخ فى اى بقعة فى السودان ناهيك عن الابيض .
 ولكن بعد تلمس احوال  المدينة وبعض المريخاب المتواجدين وجدت بان السبب مريخ الابيض
 الذى تدنت  شعبيته لان اصبح من فرق الوسط مما جعل ارتباط المريخيين به قليل مما جعل 
الجمهور المريخى فى فراغ عريض واحجام عن المتابعة من قبل المريخاب
ولكى يستعاد الالق وحتى لا يكون المريخ غريب فى وطنه لابد من الاهتمام بفرق المريخ فى الاقاليم
وخصوصا فى المدن التى لدينا فيها مشاركات فى الدورى الممتاز ورغما عن ان الاستاد قد امتلئ فلم
 يكن هنالك سوء مدرجين للمريخ ومن ضمنهم  مجموعة المريخ يسع الجميع التى كانت حضورا فى الابيض
*

----------


## ابومهند

*بكل اسف مستوى مريخ التبلدي ترجع والسبب الصرعات الإدارية مع العلم مريخ التبلدي من أغنى فرق الولايات يملك 18 دكان في وسط البلد نعم الابيض كانت مقفولة لمريخ بكل اسف كل الجيل القادم بكون للهلال كذلك على أهل المريخ في الخرطوم والابيض العمل على حلحلة مشاكل عملاق الغرب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الرغبة والارادة...سلاحان...ندعم من يتحلي بهما في سبيل الوطن
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*بعد كل هذا السرد الجميل والمشوق طلع مولانا المطلوب للعدالة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*جننتنا وعذبتنا يامااااااجد . .
ولكن ابداااااااااااع يادكتور


*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

بعد كل هذا السرد الجميل والمشوق طلع مولانا المطلوب للعدالة



THE ICC
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*يا حبايبنا الكرام...أنا من الاول قلت ليكم..

لا دخل ولا رائحة لهذا البوست باي نوع من انواع السياسة

فقط...اري رمز سخر جهده لرفعة كوكبة

ويا ليت فعلها وزير الشباب والرياضة او احد رموز الكرة الاخرين

لكنه والحق يقال فعلها...

هنا نقول له بوركت
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اما السرد الاولي فقط لتاكيد ان هذا الرجل ومنذ كان يافعا

كان ليس كمثل الاخرين...اتفقنا معه او اختلفنا وهذا ما اكدته الايام

اين نحن من ثمانينيات القرن الماضي...

لقد مضت عقودا ثلاثة علي تلك الذكري
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ألم أقل لكم؟

هاهو يفعلها تماما كما عرفته

لم تتغير كاريزمته ولم تزده الايام الا صلابة

شكرا جزيلا يا مولانا...لان المنتخب كان لا بواكي له

مولانا احمد هارون يعلن دعمه لصقور الجديان ويهنئ الجهاز الفني



بعث مولانا احمد محمد هارون والي ولاية شمال كردفان راعي الرياضة بالولاية بالتهاني القلبية الحارة للثنائي مفاخر كردفان الرياضية الخبير احمد بابكر الفكي الذي عاد لقيادة دفة المنتخب الوطني الاول مستشارا فنياً إلى جانب رفيق دربه الكابتن حمدان حمد مديرا فنيا داعيا المولى عز وجل أن يوفقهما ويسدد خطاهما لاحداث النقلة المطلوبة في المنتخب ليعود ماردا في المحافل الدولية واكد مولانا احمد هارون وقفته القوية إلى جانب المنتخب وان كافة امكانيات الولاية تحت تصرف الجهاز الفني لصقور الجديان استعدادا لكل المشاركات القادمه وبل حتى استضافة مباريات المنتخب على ملعب استاد الابيض مؤكدا ان الفريق يحتاج للدعم والمؤازرة من كافة قطاعات المجتمع ونحن لن نألو جهدا في ذلك
                        	*

----------

